# Has anyone got Signlab's Oobling Pro software?



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

I am wondering if anyone_* HAS*_ and has been _*USING*_ the Signlab's *Oobling Pro* software for Rhinestone designing?

If you have, can you please let me know it's pros and cons?

Also, what is it's price range?

Thanks for your input


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Dora - 

the person to contact would Stephanie@devine Biling.. she also a member here on TSF.

Divine Bling, Everything Rhinestones!

Oobline Pro Software has just been released in the US so I am sure if give it some time you find out some more information.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I would also be interested in hearing what anyone that is currently using the program has to say about it....This way we can all learn about it.

Curious to know if there will be a demo version to see or possibly youtube videos released???


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

BlingItOn said:


> I would also be interested in hearing what anyone that is currently using the program has to say about it....This way we can all learn about it.
> 
> Curious to know if there will be a demo version to see or possibly youtube videos released???


We are working on these things!


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have the software and I love it! I use it for rhinestones and heat press vinyl.
Pros:
Tons of different fill options for stoning
The ability to change the stone spacing on the fly visually 
Rhinestone fonts
Really clean vectorizations

Cons:
No lasso tool (I think they are working on a fix for this though)

Thats really the only thing I miss from winpc


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Krystal!
Can you for example, enlarge your design whilst keeping the same stone size and the software will adjust the spacing accordingly?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

No. What I mean by visual spacing is once you set the design to "stone" you can change the spacing of the stones by hitting an up or down arrow depending on if you want more space between the stones or less spacing. It's much easier than having to input your distance beforehand. Another neat thing is that when you change the spacing, it updates your stone count automatically. You immediately see the stone count changing.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

How long have you had the program? Was there a learning curve or was it pretty easy to learn to work with?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I've had Oobling for a little over a month now. I started out with WinPC. I don't really want to knock WinPC because I did make a ton of money with it. It just took a really long time to design. Especially when working with fills and spacing. The busier I got, the less time I had to spend designing. For me, Oobling Pro has been a great time saver. Every program has a little learning curve but I think Oobling Pro is a lot easier to work with.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Krystle
What other programs did you look at before deciding on Oobling? What was your deciding factor for you purchase?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry I took so long...I've been running all day! 
I purchased Bling !t first but there were a few features that were missing for me...mainly vectorizations. Oobling Pro had all the features I was missing.


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Krystal,

Can you show me a few mix media designs you have done using oobling pro as I want to see some of its capabilities. The software is fairly expensive, but I want to do so elaborate designs which incorporate vinyl layers, flock and multi size rhinestones. 

I would be very grateful for any help you offer.

As an additional request if there are any other budding mix media designers using oobling pro to produce vinyl, flock and rhinestone designs the request also goes to you.

Cheers.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if there is a demo of this program anywhere.. and if they have added the lasso tool to it.. I am getting ready to purchase something new. I have seen the videos on Stone Cut Pro and like it a lot.. I would love to see how oobling works as well before I buy..


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a demo of this program anywhere.. and if they have added the lasso tool to it.. I am getting ready to purchase something new. I have seen the videos on Stone Cut Pro and like it a lot.. I would love to see how oobling works as well before I buy..


The current demo does not have a lasso tool in it. We're hoping to have the demo available for download after the NBM Show in Long Beach next week.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

I have only played around with the program for a day and so far I like it a lot! I LOVE that it has keyboard shortcuts and that also they are customizable. I have a Wacom table and together I can work much faster!
I like the quick visual spacing, the ability to log time spent on a job, the ability to add own Rhinestone Libraries and costings, the trim tool and being able add specific color libraries of brands of vinyl I use.

Well, back to play some more to see what else I can discover! LOL!


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

What's a Wacom table?


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

LOL! I mean't Wacom Tablet!!!!


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

LOL! I was thinking it was some sort of embroidery thing! IDK How do you use it with Oobling?


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Lol! I have the Intuos 3 which has a 2 touch strips and 10 buttons which I can customise. One thing I do not like about laptops is if you have shortcuts which use the F (function keys) you usually have to press shift with it.
One thing I do is key the shortcuts for zoom in and zoom out on one of the touch strips. That way I have more control with just by swiping my finger. I key the most used shortcuts on the other buttons eg: one button will be group, one ungroup, one "new layer", another delete, another duplicate etc... You can customize it to your workflow.I cannot design without it!


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Neat! I'm going to look into this. I work on a desktop with my iMac. One thing that really gets on my nerves is the scroll on the magic mouse. I love it for "all things apple" on the mac side of my computer, but when it comes to trying to design it gets in the way. If I accidentally move my fingers anywhere on it I end up zooming out to some strange land on my workspace. LOL My temporary fix for this is a shortcut on my workspace for "zoom to previous" and "zoom to selected". I can already see so many possibilities for this thing! Do you know if it will remember different settings for different programs?


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes it can, I have settings just for Photoshop, Corel and now Oobling. You can buy mine so I have a reason to buy the Intuos 4. LOL! The Intuos 4 has a rotating dial, an LCD screen reminding you what buttons you have set ( gets a bit confusing when changing to different programs) and the best feature is that it's bluetooth. No cords. Go to the the Wacom site so you can read all about the features. Definitely put it on your wish list.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

fedoraoriginali said:


> Go to the the Wacom site so you can read all about the features. Definitely put it on your wish list.


That's exactly what I'm doing!


----------



## dirtracestace (Apr 6, 2011)

I just got mine today... Kinda bummed its almost the exact same as my IDesignR-Pro both CADlink, but it is a great program. Guess I should read more first....


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

dirtracestace said:


> I just got mine today... Kinda bummed its almost the exact same as my IDesignR-Pro both CADlink, but it is a great program. Guess I should read more first....


It is identical to i-DesignR Pro. The only difference is that OOBling has drivers for lots of cutters and i-DesignR Pro only has Graphtec drivers. 
Also, since you already had a CADlink based program, you were eligible for a cross grade discount.


----------



## dirtracestace (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a Graphtec cutter lol..... Live and learn I guess ( This was just a really expensive mistake this time ) 

So much to learn about this stuff!!!


----------



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. I am purchasing a roland printer/cutter to start my business and i want to add rhinestones. So far all i've heard is good about OOBling Pro so i downloaded the trial  I hope i can get started soon it's making me crazy lol. I am also planning on getting the Intuos4  I was glad you mentioned it bc it was already on my wishlist heheh. Thanks again.
Cilya


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

I just downloaded the OOBling software demo from the Synerygy17 website. It downloaded a zipped file, uncompressed it and there was a folder SLBL_B12_11170_Demos17 created in my documents folder. How do I now run the demo?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

artswear said:


> I just downloaded the OOBling software demo from the Synerygy17 website. It downloaded a zipped file, uncompressed it and there was a folder SLBL_B12_11170_Demos17 created in my documents folder. How do I now run the demo?


Hi Patrice...

Find the file called setup.exe in that folder and double click on it to run.

What operating system are you using? XP? Windows 7?


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

What's the price tag on this software? is it compatible with SummaCut Series Vinyl cutters?


----------



## aberfitch (Dec 3, 2013)

how much is the software?


----------

